# Hello



## alacrity19 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi My name is Tom. I trailer sail a old Alacrity 19 twin keel sailboat.I live in New Jersey. It took me 5 years to make Scaramouche (my boat) ready for water. I have sailed on Union Lake in N.J. the Delaware Bay and the Sassafras River to the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey alac - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey there. I live in Kansas and just brought my Alacrity 19 home 2 wks ago. I am just starting the restoration process. I hope it doesn't take me five years though. I don't think I can wait that long to sail her.


----------



## alacrity19 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Mike. 
It took me 5 years because I didn't know what I was doing. Had to do a lot of reserach, oversanded the whole boat and there was a lot more to do than I thought. Here are 2 sites that are full of info.( well it seems I can't post links yet, so you can email me at ( i can't do emails yet either)If you want) We share pictures and storys about alacritys here Tom


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

*Alacrity*

Sounds great Tom! This is not only my first Alacrity, It's my first sail boat period. I have owned several power boats but have always wanted to sail. Finally going to make that Happen. Can't Wait.


----------



## alacrity19 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm new to this site and haven't worked every thing out yet. Sialing is a lot more work than power boating and you can't be in a hurry to get anywhere.I think it's the best way to travel.You can google alacrity and find the sites I wanted to show you. Good luck ,have fun and sail safe Tom


----------



## lho (Jun 14, 2003)

alacrity19 said:


> Hi Mike.
> It took me 5 years because I didn't know what I was doing. Had to do a lot of reserach, oversanded the whole boat and there was a lot more to do than I thought. Here are 2 sites that are full of info.( well it seems I can't post links yet, so you can email me at ( i can't do emails yet either)If you want) We share pictures and storys about alacritys here Tom


Do you still have the links to the information sites? Are you able to send them?
lho


----------

